# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zli bubnjari - VELIKO VAM HVALA :heart:

## Mukica

Nema uopce rijeci kojima bismo vam mogli zahvaliti na ucestvovanju u nasim aktivnostima, pa tako i u ovoj nasoj danasnoj akciji. 
Bez vas to ne bi bilo ni pol tak dobro kako je bilo.  :Dancing Fever:  

*Hvala vam sto podupirete nas rad i prepoznajte vrijednost naseg djelovanja.* 

 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

Hvala, hvala, hvala vam, bubnjari!   :Love:

----------


## tweety

:Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Stvarno su bili prekrasni  :D  :D   :Naklon:   :Klap:  

p.s. jako su se svidjeli Janku, a bebe je iz trbuha non stop kuckala dok su oni svirali   :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

Bubnjarima velikog srca,   :Love:

----------


## josie

Bravo bubnjari! :D

----------


## Sun

hvala!!
 :Heart:

----------


## renata

bubnjari, digli ste nam emocije, raspolozenje, digli ste cijelu akciju  :Smile: 
hvala!!!

----------


## BusyBee

Zlice bubnjarske, prosvjed je dobio puno na jacini zbog vas i vase energije koju ste u subotu stavili u sluzbu nasih zahtjeva. HVALA! Rode vas vole!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## srecica

Hvala bubnjarima velikog srca   :Heart:

----------


## Roza

HVALA!!!

----------


## Ines

Velike puse glasnim zlim bubnjarima, veliko vam hvala!!!!  :Heart:  
I jedna posebna pusa bubnjajucem Zokiju  :Love:

----------


## emily

Zli bubnjari, bez vas ne bi bilo ni priblizno tako snazno
hvala vam  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

dragi zli bubnjari,
naše vizualne poruke su uz vaše snažne vibracije dobile ton, i to kakav!
veliko vam hvala za sve do sad  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala bubnjarima velikog srca!   :Heart:

----------


## andrea

hvala dragim bubnjarima  :Heart:  , bili ste  :D  :D   :Heart:   !

----------


## Nika

dragi zli bubnjari, hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

zli bubnjari, hvala vam na atmosferi i odličnom ritmu  :Heart:

----------

